# Niqqud in Classical Hebrew



## Arabus

Hi, ​ 
What are the IPA values of niqqud in Classical/Biblical Hebrew? I mean how did they sound in Classical Hebrew? Was it like the Tiberian ones? ​ 
I'm not interested in the modern Israeli vocalisation.​ 
Thank you, ​


----------



## scriptum

Arabus said:


> What are the IPA values of niqqud in Classical/Biblical Hebrew? I mean how did they sound in Classical Hebrew? Was it like the Tiberian ones? ​


Hi Arabus,
I am afraid your question is a little too comprehensive to be answered here. My suggestion is that you consult a manual of Biblical Hebrew. For example, the Gesenius Hebrew Grammar.
Good luck!


----------



## Arabus

Actually I have been directed to this comprehensive page:
http://www.adath-shalom.ca/history_of_hebrew2a.htm

However, he says at every mark that it can mean either this or that. My conclusion is that there is no way in Hell for anyone to be able to read Classical Hebrew.


----------



## amikama

What do you mean by "Classical Hebrew"? There are several non-modern "Hebrews": Biblical, Mishnaic, Medieval...


----------



## Arabus

Biblical Hebrew ...


----------



## Talib

There were no niqqud in Biblical Hebrew. The niqqud were developed for Tiberian Hebrew, hence the name "Tiberian vocalization."

The Tiberian vocalization represents a pronounciation tradition which was transmitted orally. Hence we can't be certain it was exactly how Biblical Hebrew was pronounced. Alternative vocalizations existed.


----------



## berndf

Arabus said:


> http://www.adath-shalom.ca/history_of_hebrew2a.htm
> 
> However, he says at every mark that it can mean either this or that. My conclusion is that there is no way in Hell for anyone to be able to read Classical Hebrew.


You are probably referring to table 15. Many vowels have allophones. In the case of Qamats Katan and Qamats Gadol you really have to learn which is which though Qamats Katans are relatively rare. In the case of Patah, Segol, Tsere and Hiriq the rule is simple. If followed by a muted* consonant (Aleph, Heh or Yud) these vowels are pronounced long otherwise short. The Holem is long if on a Waw in which case the Waw itself represents the vowel and short if used with other consonants (unless followed by muted Aleph, Heh or Yud). The rules for the Shwa which had at least three allophones (one of them being the mute vowel) are more complex.

In Modern Hebrew these rules are all but irrelevant because vowels lengths have become insignificant and most Shwas are mute.
_______________________
_* A muted consonant carries no niqqud. Normally all except final consonants have to carry a niqqud._


----------



## Arabus

Thanks ...

Is this the vocalisation of Biblical Hebrew?


----------



## berndf

Tiberian Hebrew. The oldest vocalization system there is.


----------

